# The MIND Diet



## fmdog44 (Feb 28, 2018)

The MIND Diet is the Mediterranean diet with modifications to address Alzheimer's disease I read about in the latest Saturday Evening Post. I won't say anything about it but after a four year study of people using the diet had a 53% reduced risk of Alzheimer's according to Post article. I do know the Mediterranean diet is the highest rated diet for overall health. You can find this MIND Diet on line.


----------



## hearlady (Feb 28, 2018)

I will check that out since it runs in my family. Thanks


----------



## garnet (Mar 24, 2018)

very interesting


----------

